# smooch!



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

oooh zoey... you are too cute


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Simply adorable!!!....both of you! :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

WHat a cute pic!! Your baby is adorable...

Love your hair color!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG that is a great picture!!! :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely pic. You have a gorgeous chi baby.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

gorgeous pic...you are both stunning!!

kisses nat


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww how cute!!!  

Her coloring and marking reminds me of my Callie. :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what a wonderful photo , I just love the way she is looking at you


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Aww you guys are beautyful.

Great my family in Ohio :wink: Miss them soo  

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Zoey is lovely...such nice markings !


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

What a great pic! You both look great. Love Zoey's markings.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a cutie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

awww, I haven't seen a pic of Zoey for awhile! She's looking adorable! What a great picture of the both of you!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What a sweet pic!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

both gorgeous!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Too sweet. What a pretty baby.

Leslie


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey says thanks everybody  i love her and i love sharing pictures of her!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awww! That's such a great pic!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Great picture of the both of you!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love smooches!!!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You are both adorable. She's looking at you like, "Mom, what's with the goofy face?" :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww - that is such a sweet pic. Zoey is a real beauty. Love her coloring.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Zoey has grown up to be such a beautiful lady! :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Mia's mom took the words right out of my mouth What a sweet pic


----------

